# محتاج دورة في الدمام او الخبر في welding inspector في اي شركة تقام فيها هذه الدورات



## سعيد بخيت (14 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

اريد دورات في welding inspector في اي شركة في الدمام او الخبر 

لمن يعرف اي شركة تقيم مثل هذه الدورات وبكم الاسعار ولكم الشكر 

ccwp3.1
ccwp3.2

 وشكرا لكم​


----------

